# 1 of 20 750T Professinal Military in the house



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

Well, I posted a quick review on the 750T Pro Mil thread, I'll save the detailed version for later. I took some quick pictures I always wish I have more time I always get more ideas after I am done. But time dictates everything. So more to come in future. I still have several watches to be done which came before the Doxa. But here they are. Let me know how you like them and enjoy.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)




----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW!!! That seriously looks 10X better than I ever imagined or envisioned! Congrats on a serious GRAIL:-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

That does look REALLY GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

*Some Lume Shots*

I'll take better pictures as soon as get more time, It can take a day to do some good shooting.


















It really does look good, If I may be as bold and courageous (treading on water here) - Better then Sharkhunter Military

But only 20 out there. Glad My first is this one.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

*My Favorite picture so far*


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Pretty! Every time I see one of these Doxas I get so tempted to buy one. Thank you very much for posting these pics. I love the unique and distinctive look that this one has. The glove pics had me thinking that this is the watch OJ would buy!

As an aside, this Doxa knocked my socks off and let me know that I want a Doxa. Now if only the Euro would go back down to 80 cents on the dollar I could afford to buy one... If anyone knows how to get a good deal on a 750T or 750T GMT, please shoot me a PM. I will be in Europe in August if there's a better deal across the pond.


----------



## frogonwheels (Jun 13, 2007)

Gee, you beat me to it !!!
Here is mine.....same watch I assure you, but my shots are just lousy compared to you know who !

















It is truly a gorgeous watch in person. I honestly bought it because of the low number, but it is a real keeper.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

Cursor said:


> Pretty! Every time I see one of these Doxas I get so tempted to buy one. Thank you very much for posting these pics. I love the unique and distinctive look that this one has. The glove pics had me thinking that this is the watch OJ would buy!
> 
> As an aside, this Doxa knocked my socks off and let me know that I want a Doxa. Now if only the Euro would go back down to 80 cents on the dollar I could afford to buy one... If anyone knows how to get a good deal on a 750T or 750T GMT, please shoot me a PM. I will be in Europe in August if there's a better deal across the pond.


I got some Italian leather golves today and thought why not ;-), I will take a picture of the MX-5 roadster I got last week with the watch and glove :-d


----------



## Mr.Bond (Mar 3, 2008)

OK. I got mine too. Now, How can we find out who is who? Who's got # 1/20 and so on?
Mine is 1142/5000 out of 20 ???
:think::think::think:


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

a question for you lucky owners: is the side of the case and the side of the braclet polished as it is for the other pvd models? And the center links don't look polished?
The photos looked like a brushed finish in those areas.
DW


----------



## ticketgeorge (Jul 23, 2007)

mr.bond said:


> ok. I Got Mine Too. Now, How Can We Find Out Who Is Who? Who's Got # 1/20 And So On?
> Mine Is 1142/5000 Out Of 20 ???
> :think::think::think:


1139/5000


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

David Woo said:


> a question for you lucky owners: is the side of the case and the side of the braclet polished as it is for the other pvd models? And the center links don't look polished?
> The photos looked like a brushed finish in those areas.
> DW


Yes- the Bezel, side of the case, side of the bracelet, the safety clasp, the fish on the buckle are all thick polished pvd.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Cyberbug said:


> Yes- the Bezel, side of the case, side of the bracelet, the safety clasp, the fish on the buckle are all thick polished pvd.


thanks!
DW


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

There it is...my new grail!


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

ticketgeorge said:


> 1139/5000


I have 1140/5000 :-!


----------



## frogonwheels (Jun 13, 2007)

#1131 here !


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

1135 here


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Can somebody start a thread on how's got one and what number!


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

I thought we were doing that here  Lume shots coming in my next post.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

*Lume Shots*

First shot is under UV light, I use a single LED pen. Does the job.

You will notice that the hour marker lume material is different then the hands and bezel dot.










Next shot is a 1 Sec exposure you can see the Seconds hand move. You can not see the difference in lume material mentioned above but the hour marker start to darken immediately. I charge the lume before every shot.










Next shot is a 3 second exposure.










Next is a 30 second exposure which I did on purpose to create a smiley face


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

What a cracking watch guys! I just wish I had enough scratch to pony up for one when the pre-order came up a month or so ago. Enjoy and wear in good health guys! :-!


----------



## Tool (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine came in Monday morning around 8:50 am. I opened up the box to see it, but I didn't get a chance to really study it until tonight. The orange face really POPS-I love it. It will get some wrist time tonight and then it's off to bed to sleep next to it's slightly bigger brother the 5000T Milshark on the watch winder. The number of my watch is 1144. Good luck and congratulations to everyone who got one!

Marc


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

#1134 checking in...the orange is like an orange/red against the black backdrop. like Tool said, the dial pops big time. really love it!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

*Wow!*

That is very nice! Great pics too:-!

Congrats

Dave


----------



## frogonwheels (Jun 13, 2007)

Cyberbug said:


> I thought we were doing that here  Lume shots coming in my next post.


This is what we have so far :
# 1131
# 1134
# 1135
# 1136
# 1139
# 1140
# 1142
# 1144
# 1145
# 1149
Sub-total = 10 out of 20

Where are the other 11 ?


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

I am pretty sure now that the 20 LE numbers are in sequence.


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm wondering how many are going to wear it, versus keeping it boxed up and pristine?


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

griff609 said:


> I'm wondering how many are going to wear it, versus keeping it boxed up and pristine?


Haven't made up my mind yet .... still all wrapped in plastic .... :think:


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

I've only come to appreciate Doxas recenty, so I missed out on these beauties. Anyone wants to pass one through, I'm your guy.:-!
Thanks.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

Whats the point of having nice watches if you don't get to wear them and enjoy them like they should be.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

+1.



cyberbug said:


> whats The Point Of Having Nice Watches If You Don't Get To Wear Them And Enjoy Them Like They Should Be.


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah I originally bought it and thought I should put it away being such limited numbers, but ummm yeah that didn't work out. 

It was in the plastic until this morning. I thought I could save it but I just couldn't bear owning a watch that I could not wear. Before I went to work I re-sized, wound it, set the date and it's been running great all day. 

It was noticed much quicker (by non watch enthusiasts) then my 750T Sharkie was. The black really brings out the orange face, it almost makes you wonder what a Searambler or Divingstar would look like PVD'd.

Well I'm glad I'm wearing it and didn't save it. It's nice to be able to tell people, "Only 19 other guys in the world have one!"


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

yeap - I have been wearing it since I got it. It grows on you.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

cyberbug, the watch didn't have to grow on me...it had me at hello right outta the box!


Cyberbug said:


> yeap - I have been wearing it since I got it. It grows on you.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

same here but then it grew on me some more if it was possible  It just winked at me again;-)


----------



## Mr.Bond (Mar 3, 2008)

Cyberbug said:


> same here but then it grew on me some more if it was possible  It just winked at me again;-)


I did wear mine yesterday and today. A person asked where I bought and I told about the "only 20 made" detail..... I felt like the feeling of owning a Ferrari. Very special! Wait the watch does look awesome when I drive my M3!

Sincerely,

Proud poseur! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Some Lume Shots*

Hold the phone! Is this a custom or is this a true model from Doxa? When was it released? I begged them to produce one and they said there wasn't enough demand and the watch didn't look that good in person so they decided against it! This is bar none the COOLEST Doxa yet! Are there any to be had if not custom?


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Some Lume Shots*

How was the hibernation? :-d

Sorry you missed on it buddy, it was on the forum do a search. Only 20.

someone may sell you his - but I can't imagine why anyone would want to do that other then for funds for a badly needed transplant or something like that.


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello Doxa People!

This is my first post here, and thanks to this cool forum I was able to snag one of these myself. Mine isn't here yet, but I'll post my serial number after it arrives.


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got the last one!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!! can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## ticketgeorge (Jul 23, 2007)

Just admiring my ProMil and noticed time is the same as the Lume shoots
I rotate my watches once a week. This one is 2-3 weeks at least!!!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

e-man67 said:


> I just got the last one!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!! can't wait to get it!!!


Good for you - I am surprised they still had them available only 20 were made this way.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

believe me...you're not gonna be disappointed. the black/orange combo is tremendous. congrats!



e-man67 said:


> I just got the last one!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!! can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Cyberbug said:


> Good for you - I am surprised they still had them available only 20 were made this way.


I think e-man and I got the last two! I did the chat thing with Doxa last night and they said they were all gone. Then this morning they contacted me and said a couple bounced back and they had 2 left.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

lady luck was on your side, too...you'll be happy as soon as you see it. congrats:-!


BDS said:


> I think e-man and I got the last two! I did the chat thing with Doxa last night and they said they were all gone. Then this morning they contacted me and said a couple bounced back and they had 2 left.


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Jim at Doxa, and have one coming my way. Not sure if there are any others left.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Gotta say, this combination looks really nice. I am sure pictures don't do it justice. Congrats to you all :-!


----------



## Mil Pro #1136 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all,
Thought I'd add to the Mil Pro thread. I have #1136 and here's a shot of it with the DOXA orange rubber strap. I thought it would be fun to add a bit more orange to the look of the Mil Pro instead of the PVD strap. I agree with the comment that this watch really gets noticed. I have a 750T Pro, a 5000T Pro and a "Caribbean Queen" 750 GMT and none of them get the comments the Mil Pro does. Guess you could title this photo, "Orange Enough?"
Cheers!


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

Nice 

I have a Greg Stevens strap coming specially for this Tan leather with black stitching. I may get that orange but I enjoy it on the bracelet its so comfortable.


----------



## Mil Pro #1136 (Jul 3, 2008)

I vote for Orange, but by now you may have guessed that is my favorite color!


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

I was wondering if there was an original post that announced the availability of these watches for order or was it only through email? :think:

I was combing through the different threads and couldn't find one except the announcement that it was coming.

And yes, I was in "hibernation"


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

I believe the post was deleted as soon as they sold out.


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

^ Thanks, I was hoping to read how the announcement was accepted and who posted their purchases b-)


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Any pictures of the back... Just untill I get mine!!!


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

I was on the phone about the Tusa the other day and didn't ask about he 750TP Pro! Now it's official and they're gone.:roll:
So I'm reduced to grovelling! If anyone knows if one becomes available, please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

despair not - someone is going to be flipping one very soon, as some buy just for that reason. Post it on the WTB forum, if you are ready.


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Does anyone have the announcement?*

I would like the announcement for the 750T Milshark pro to print off and keep with my watch papers. can someone post it or e-mail it to me? I would really appreciate it!!!:-!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

For the record, it's gotta have a different nickname IMNSHO, the Milshark refers to a Sharkhunter, which is a black dial. The Professional (Military model) could go well with MilPro IMO, but certainly others would work.

Incidentally, I *think*.... that I may have been the one to have coined the term Milshark when the Military Sharkhunter first came out, though I wouldn't swear to it. Anyone remember?


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Cyberbug said:


> despair not - someone is going to be flipping one very soon, as some buy just for that reason. Post it on the WTB forum, if you are ready.


Thanks, Faisal. Just posted on WTB.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Crap! That thing is sick! Congrats to the 20. :-!


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

scm64 said:


> Crap! That thing is sick! Congrats to the 20. :-!


Ah a local Doxa owner!


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been silent on this just not to jinx it but I just got this email...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Dear valued customer,

Your "DOXA SUB750T Professional Military Limited Edition @ $1990.00 " has shipped by our shipping partner today, Please use this number: xxxx xxxx xxxx to track your order at: www.fedex.com

Thank you for your purchase.

best regards,

DOXA Sales Department
DOXA WATCHES LTD_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It's my FIRST DOXA and I can't wait to get it :-!


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got the same e-mail! I can't wait!!!!:-x



dOubleO said:


> I've been silent on this just not to jinx it but I just got this email...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> _Dear valued customer,_
> ...


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Got my email today too!! |>


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

Been away on vacation.
Number 1149 was waiting patiently for me.

T-Bone: just take credit for the creation of the nickname. I'll bet no one contradicts you!

Steve


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

Got my watch today!!! WOOHOO!!! 

I also took the liberty of jotting all the numbers of each member's Mil Pros

So here you go...

1131 - frogonwheels
1132 -
1133 -
1134 - acdelco
1135 - griff609
1136 - Mil Pro #1136
1137 -
1138 -
1139 - ticketgeorge
1140 - jmoors
1141 - dOubleO*
1142 - Mr.Bond
1143 -
1144 - Tool
1145 - Cyberbug
1146 -
1147 -
1148 -
1149 - Steven Dorfman
1150 -


Waiting...

- MTJO*
- BDS
- e-man67
- bmwbruce

* 10% of Mil Pros are in Toronto


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hopefully when I get home the watch will be there! Can't wait!


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

dOubleO said:


> Got my watch today!!! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> I also took the liberty of jotting all the numbers of each member's Mil Pros
> 
> ...


Excellent THANK YOU!!!


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got it and took the liberty of adding my name to the list! Let me just say that I have been through a dozen or so watches in the last 9 months including 3 Doxas (this being my 4th) all mechanical, higher end stuff, and I honestly have to say this is the most breathtaking watch in person that I have EVER seen (minus the back which should be PVD as well IMO). I don't want to make anyone jealous... but good lord!  I was really thinking I would possibly trade for a Rolex Submariner as I got rid of mine several months back...NO WAY! I love it sooooo much! Am I gloating? I am glowing like a 9 month term pregnant woman I'll bet! I am just so freaking happy! :-d Thanks for listening DOXA!!!!! Truly awesome! If you think pics don't and can't do the Searambler justice...you gotta see this puppy in person!!!:-!



dOubleO said:


> Got my watch today!!! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> I also took the liberty of jotting all the numbers of each member's Mil Pros
> 
> ...


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Checking in with # 1147!!
Michael


----------



## Mil Pro #1136 (Jul 3, 2008)

Folks,
We may have a really special group here. Now if Rick, James and the rest of the folks at DOXA will only do the same thing with the 5000T, a classic face and PVD case and bracelet. What do you say DOXA?


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

Updated: 13/20 Mil Pros accounted for

1131 - frogonwheels
1132 - e-man67
1133 -
1134 - acdelco
1135 - griff609
1136 - Mil Pro #1136
1137 -
1138 -
1139 - ticketgeorge
1140 - jmoors
1141 - dOubleO
1142 - Mr.Bond
1143 -
1144 - Tool
1145 - Cyberbug
1146 -
1147 - MTJO
1148 -
1149 - Steven Dorfman
1150 -


Waiting...

- BDS
- bmwbruce


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)

This beauty almost jumped out of the box. I am #1143


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

Updated: 14/20 Mil Pros accounted for

1131 - frogonwheels
1132 - e-man67
1133 -
1134 - acdelco
1135 - griff609
1136 - Mil Pro #1136
1137 -
1138 -
1139 - ticketgeorge
1140 - jmoors
1141 - dOubleO
1142 - Mr.Bond
1143 - bmwbruce
1144 - Tool
1145 - Cyberbug
1146 -
1147 - MTJO
1148 -
1149 - Steven Dorfman
1150 -


Waiting...

- BDS


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

AC and I traded (milpro for milsharkie), this now just leaves a Searambler and regular Sharkhunter to complete the 750 collection...



dOubleO said:


> Updated: 13/20 Mil Pros accounted for
> 
> 1131 - frogonwheels
> 1132 - e-man67
> ...


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

hey t, i'm sure you'll enjoy it! :-!


ttomczak said:


> AC and I traded (milpro for milsharkie), this now just leaves a Searambler and regular Sharkhunter to complete the 750 collection...


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

dOubleO said:


> Waiting...
> 
> - BDS


I sold mine NIB to aikiman44.. I did open it to have a peek, and while there is no doubt that it is very cool I decided I like the 750T Mil-Shark just a tad better and I decided to just keep one.


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

^ I see...did you check the the number?


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

1138 checking in.:-!


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

Updated: 15/20 Mil Pros accounted for

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - e-man67
113*3* -
113*4* - ttomczak (was acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* -
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - bmwbruce
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* -
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
115*0* -


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I wonder who the remaining 6 are...


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wanted to bump it up maybe the last 6 will chime in.


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

I think it is just 5...

113*3* -
113*7* - 
*1*14*6* -
*1*14*8* -
115*0* -


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

If one of the 5 are returned to Doxa I'll take it!:-!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> If one of the 5 are returned to Doxa I'll take it!:-!


I would suggest two things.... (three actually).

Contact Doxa Sales/Customer Service and repeat this. Next, place a WTB ad on the WUS Sales Forum. Also, keep an eye on the Sales Forum, as many new owners decide to flip a watch shortly after purchasing. b-)


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!! That Black and Orange is SUPER HOT!! Such a unique combo...my "Newist" Doxa Favorite!! :-!


----------



## Martin Czelder (Feb 20, 2006)

750 Pro Military

You mentioned you have twenty, are they for sale. 
Let me know.

Martin Czelder


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Martin Czelder said:


> 750 Pro Military
> 
> You mentioned you have twenty, are they for sale.
> Let me know.
> ...


These (Sweet! And _very_ limited) watches sold out very quickly. If you are looking for one, pleases see my advice to another poster in this thread :-!.


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

Any more updates to this list????

Updated: 15/20 Mil Pros accounted for

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - e-man67
113*3* -
113*4* - ttomczak (was acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* -
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - bmwbruce
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* -
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
115*0* -


----------



## frogonwheels (Jun 13, 2007)

jmoors said:


> Any more updates to this list????
> 
> Updated: 15/20 Mil Pros accounted for
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping the list as current as you can. Could it be that some buyers are not WUS members ? Do some people want to stay anonymous ?

What surprises me is the fact Doxa uses random numbers within " the limited number edition " when making their watches and yet was able to make these 20 watches with consecutive numbers ! How can they come up with such a " set aside " lot of numbers ?

If it wasn't for this forum, I would have never known about it. When I received # 1131, I didn't think for a second it was actually the first of the serie. I like that and makes it to my eyes an even closer group of owners.
I would love one day to see the entire run of numbers with the 750T and maybe discover some other patterns....


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

^ Can you imagine a gathering of all 750T Mil Pro owners? That would be a "historic" DOXA gathering b-)

Las Vegas anybody? ;-)


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

frogonwheels said:


> Thanks for keeping the list as current as you can. Could it be that some buyers are not WUS members ? Do some people want to stay anonymous ?
> 
> What surprises me is the fact Doxa uses random numbers within " the limited number edition " when making their watches and yet was able to make these 20 watches with consecutive numbers ! How can they come up with such a " set aside " lot of numbers ?
> 
> ...


While Doxa does release watches with serial numbers randomly selected, it does seem they produce them in *number blocks* (only makes sense really).


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

You can change #113*2* over to Roadshadowww, E-man and I have made an exchange.

We exchanged my $$ for his MilPro.

Regards,
Bob Collins
USA/USN Retired


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

roadshadowww said:


> You can change #113*2* over to Roadshadowww, E-man and I have made an exchange.
> 
> We exchanged my $$ for his MilPro.
> 
> ...


And for the record I get first dibs if you go to sell it ;-)


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Roger-Over !!!!


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

As of 07/31/2008

Updated: 15/20 Mil Pros accounted for

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - roadshadowww (was e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - ttomczak (was acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* -
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - bmwbruce
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* -
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*11*5*0* -


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

An interesting note for those who think they'd seek one of these out, have a look at the numbers. 3 have already changed hands among Forum Members!


----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

frogonwheels said:


> Thanks for keeping the list as current as you can. Could it be that some buyers are not WUS members ? Do some people want to stay anonymous ?
> <snip>


 My suspicion is that some folks are:


Waiting for Jason to reveal his number first ;-)
Don't want to sell and so would prefer not to have to turn down requests from fellow Doxaholics and be the cause of disappointment to them
--Keith


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Caribbean Soul said:


> My suspicion is that some folks are:
> 
> 
> Waiting for Jason to reveal his number first ;-)
> ...


I wish I was one of the lucky ones that got one of these rare, awesome watches, but it was not meant to be.:---(


----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

Caribbean Soul said:


> My suspicion is that some folks are:
> 
> 
> Waiting for Jason to reveal his number first ;-)
> ...


 Well, shoot, if Jason doesn't have one then I guess it's bullet two ... but I'll 'fess up that I've got 1137 along with the caveat that I don't want to disappoint anyone so I'll be up front that mine is not for sale. b-)

--Keith


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

As of 08/01/2008

Updated: 16/20 Mil Pros accounted for

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - roadshadowww (was e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - ttomczak (was acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* - Caribbean Soul
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - bmwbruce
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* -
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*11*5*0* -


----------



## orrie (Feb 17, 2006)

hi,this is orrie

i have number 1146.i have never sold a watch before 
and probably never will.just curious in its value.

thanks


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

As of 08/01/2008 : 14:42 EST

Updated: 17/20 Mil Pros accounted for

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - roadshadowww (was e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - ttomczak (was acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* - Caribbean Soul
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - bmwbruce
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* - orrie
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*11*5*0* -


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

dOubleO said:


> As of 08/01/2008 : 14:42 EST
> 
> Updated: 17/20 Mil Pros accounted for
> 
> ...


Excellent response only three left to go!!!!!


----------



## Mil Pro #1136 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for running these down, wonder where the last three are?


----------



## behar7 (Apr 10, 2007)

That is one good looking watch.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

behar7 said:


> That is one good looking watch.












Welcome to the Doxa Forum!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

*#2 of 20: 750T Professinal Military in the house*

The MilPro #2 just arrived at the Roadshadowww house. Thanks E-man !

Very Very cool piece. It's re-sized and on the wrist.

The Black & Orange is the ticket. b-)

Also got my Damasko DC37 today, super classy but the strap is way too short.

Photos later today...........


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Some Lume Shots*

I totally agree with you. This combination rocks!

Wish I had known about it. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Some Lume Shots*

Hope they release a 1000T mil pro version. That might get me back in the doxa fold


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Some Lume Shots*

Well new shoes.

Greg Stevens 21/22 strap for the mil pro.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

I like those Greg straps................. wow and great photos.

Let us how that piece breaks-in.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

No Break-in required, super soft and comfy.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: #2 of 20: 750T Professinal Military in the house*

Goodness me....a couple of these up for sale already!!?
whats the story...end of the honeymoon?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Always happens with a new model. Some are just flippers. Others find they're not as enamored with a watch once it is in hand. Others either regret spending the money, or find another they need to fund. Lots of reasons, but it certainly happens.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup, happened with me and my 2 Korsbeks, and with my Boschett:---( All 3 watches were gone within 48 hours.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: #2 of 20: 750T Professinal Military in the house*



sunster said:


> Goodness me....a couple of these up for sale already!!?
> whats the story...end of the honeymoon?


I thought the same thing... I pounced on one and then another came along in the sales forum. I was going to pounce on the other just because I like the serial number. :-d



T Bone said:


> Always happens with a new model. Some are just flippers. Others find they're not as enamored with a watch once it is in hand. Others either regret spending the money, or find another they need to fund. Lots of reasons, but it certainly happens.


I think I've read this somewhere on WUS but it seems there are more watches flipped than any other passion I have (e.g. bikes, cars, etc) for whatever reason whether financial or novelty. It's a crazy world!



jclevoy said:


> Yup, happened with me and my 2 Korsbeks, and with my Boschett:---( All 3 watches were gone within 48 hours.


REALLY?! Two Korsbeks (and Boschett) in 48 hours!

b-)


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I absolutely love this watch! It is my new Doxa grail! Congrats! :-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

1watchaholic said:


> I absolutely love this watch! It is my new Doxa grail! Congrats! :-!


I've seen a couple for sale over on the sales forum. You ought to snap one up:-!:-!


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, lucky 13 or should I say 1143 is now at a new home. Thanks again bmwbruce!



















b-)


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to da club.:-!


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

As of 08/31/2008 : 01:50 EST

Updated: 17/20 Mil Pros accounted for

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - roadshadowww (was e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - ttomczak (was acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* - Caribbean Soul
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - snoballz (was bmwbruce)
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* - orrie
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*11*5*0* -


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

As of 09/21/2008 : 01:30 EST

Updated: 17/20 Mil Pros accounted for

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - roadshadowww (was e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - DocRandy (was ttomczak, acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* - Caribbean Soul
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - snoballz (was bmwbruce)
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* - orrie
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*11*5*0* -


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Which GREG strap is it you bought? I have #4 of the MIL Pro and Like what you've done. Also what price is he fetching for the strap?
Thanks
Randy


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Updated as of 24 Sep 2008..... 2215 hours here in AUS :-d

#1132 has a new home and 17/20 Mil Pros accounted for.....

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - GGD (was roadshadowww, e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - DocRandy (was ttomczak, acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* - Caribbean Soul
113*8* - aikiman44 (was BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - snoballz (was bmwbruce)
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* - orrie
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*11*5*0* -


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

DocRandy said:


> Which GREG strap is it you bought? I have #4 of the MIL Pro and Like what you've done. Also what price is he fetching for the strap?
> Thanks
> Randy


Greg custom made that for me.


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

Number 1138 (re)checking in from Seattle (Thanks Jay!) :-!


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

Updated as of 30 Sep 2008..... 2330 EST

17/20 Mil Pros accounted for.....

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - GGD (was roadshadowww, e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - DocRandy (was ttomczak, acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* - Caribbean Soul
113*8* - bhaladog (was aikiman44, BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - snoballz (was bmwbruce)
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* - orrie
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*11*5*0*


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice one bhaladog :-!

Congratulations and welcome to the Mil Pro club!! I'm loving mine.... never had a watch get so many comments by people who aren't really into watches.

Cheers!


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

GGD said:


> Nice one bhaladog :-!
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to the Mil Pro club!! I'm loving mine.... never had a watch get so many comments by people who aren't really into watches.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks--a few of my colleagues who are OSU (west coast version) alums are already hounding me about it (their school colors - black and orange - I'm a UW / Purdue grad)...


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

This is what is great about this forum - a mere 20 watches have stimulated this much passion and excitement!

Thank you everyone!


The Inventors of Orange -

DOXA


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> This is what is great about this forum - a mere 20 watches have stimulated this much passion and excitement!
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> ...


...now if only we can get a petition for a *"MilStar"* going--that black and gold would let me show some Boilermaker pride...


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

bhaladog said:


> Number 1138 (re)checking in from Seattle (Thanks Jay!) :-!


Enjoy that beauty, Mike. As I mentioned, I have the Mil Shark so the two PVD's were a little redundant for me.
But a Mil Star would be an incredible piece.:-!


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't get me wrong Jay--*loving this MilPro*. My mind's eye just came up with a "MilStar" when my buddies were joking about the Oregon State school colors...


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

I know you love it.:-!
And I think you did come up with a great idea: The Mil Star.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

I've whittled my DOXA collection to one remaining piece. However, the MilPro always has a place in my heart. 

Any changes to this list? Obviously, I no longer have mine.


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

I don't think I will be parting with mine ever - God Willing


----------



## tmc (Aug 17, 2009)

It appears that 1138 is making a tour of the country.....

Tom


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

I no longer have mine unfortunately (regret selling that one) but it's currently in Iraq so hopefully it's looking after the bloke who's wearing it now :-!


----------



## tmc (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder, do the current owners wear these, or just keep them in a case/safe?

If you wear them, what kind of reaction do you get from people? It's quite a distinctive watch!


----------



## tmc (Aug 17, 2009)

Alas, PVD is not for me. Catch and release!

Tom


----------



## bluther2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well I finally get on the list, 1138 heads north to Canada after it's gruelling U.S.tour!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations mate - I'm sure you'll love it!!


----------



## bluther2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Don, you keeping well?


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

I didn't think that I would part with it when I got mine. However, a WIS being a WIS, things change in this crazy world. 

the 750 MilPro is a very great watch to own and wear proudly.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

bluther2 said:


> Well I finally get on the list, 1138 heads north to Canada after it's gruelling U.S.tour!


Just to let you know that your MilPro has a brother in Canada!
And here he's smiling at you kid!!!

Michael


----------



## bluther2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Michael, Hope you had a great time at SR 2009.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

bluther2 said:


> Thanks Michael, Hope you had a great time at SR 2009.


You better believe I had a great time! The diving, the watches, and especially the people! And memories to last a lifetime! And this was the second Searaider for me and, I hope, many more to come!
BTW at this year Searaider I started using my Poseidon W1000 wing, just to match my 300t Poseidon!;-), and I'll never go back to BCD. You got to try your wing as soon as you have a chance and you"ll see the difference! I know the time isn't right but soon...
Michael


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

tmc said:


> I wonder, do the current owners wear these, or just keep them in a case/safe?
> 
> If you wear them, what kind of reaction do you get from people? It's quite a distinctive watch!


I originally intended to keep this unworn but that only lasted about 4 weeks. When I wear my MilPro it does tend to get noticed much more then my Sharkhunter. I wear it out more in the evenings and not seeing many orange face watches people tend to ask about it. Only once though have I had someone recognize that I was wearing a Doxa and that was the Sharkhunter.

Found a recent photo of mine I took when testing my new macro lens, shame I had to compress it down so much.


----------



## joe1347 (Jul 19, 2008)

Noticed that in the original photo that the watch doesn't wear 'flat' against the wrist. Is that a common issue with the Doxa given the somewhat odd or unique shape of the watch case?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Common "issue"? Hardly. Doxa's tend to be shorter from the top to bottom when compared to other watches of similar size. In that particular pic, I suspect either the watch there is worn loosely and is off center on the wrist, or it is on a very small wrist.


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

Back from the dead!!!! Who has what? How many are still in original hands?

17/20 Mil Pros accounted for.....

113*1* - frogonwheels
113*2* - GGD (was roadshadowww, e-man67)
113*3* -
113*4* - DocRandy (was ttomczak, acdelco)
113*5* - griff609
113*6* - Mil Pro #1136
113*7* - Caribbean Soul
113*8* - bhaladog (was aikiman44, BDS)
113*9* - ticketgeorge
*1*14*0* - jmoors
*1*14*1* - dOubleO
*1*14*2* - Mr.Bond
*1*14*3* - snoballz (was bmwbruce)
*1*14*4* - Tool
*1*14*5* - Cyberbug
*1*14*6* - orrie
*1*14*7* - MTJO
*1*14*8* -
*1*14*9* - Steven Dorfman
*1150*


----------



## Cyberbug (May 5, 2008)

Very cool, one of the best watches I have


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, your thread is our only log of it. I still have mine too!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I got mine still wrapped in plastic...but one of these days...
Michael


----------

